# Casio Wave Ceptor-Running An Hour Fast



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

Recently bought a Wave Ceptor clock and it is running an hour fast.It is picking up signal ok,but won't reset to the correct time.

Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

sjb said:


> Recently bought a Wave Ceptor clock and it is running an hour fast.It is picking up signal ok,but won't reset to the correct time.
> 
> Any ideas?


It's cursed?

...Um, but srsly, when you say it won't reset to the correct time, what actually happens when you try?

I believe the usual procedure is to hold the adjust button till the display begins to flash, then press the mode button till the hour is flashing, and then use one of the buttons on the right to increase or decrease the units.

Does yours let you make the change ...and then immediately (or on the next atomic sync) changes back? Or does it not even let you adjust the time to begin with?

Have you got the DST option enabled?

Do you have the instruction booklet?

What's the specific model of the watch?

Do you like vegetables?


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> sjb said:
> 
> 
> > Recently bought a Wave Ceptor clock and it is running an hour fast.It is picking up signal ok,but won't reset to the correct time.
> ...


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

sjb said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> > sjb said:
> ...


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

Sorry,model no. should read- DQD-70B


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

I have spoken to Casio customer service and sorted now.

Perhaps I should have done that 1st!

It was to do with the GMT setting,which was +1. <_<


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Have you got the DST option enabled?





sjb said:


> It was to do with the GMT setting,which was +1. <_<


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Ha, I did the same on my Pathfinder and nearly didn't wake up on time for an important event!! Big learning experience hahaha!!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

sjb said:


> Recently bought a Wave Ceptor clock and it is running an hour fast.It is picking up signal ok,but won't reset to the correct time.
> 
> Any ideas?


Aside from Om's suggestion to check that DST (if you live in an area that observes DST) is activated, you might want to verify that your correct "city code" is set up. I recently got a Casio waveceptor whose entered city code was "LAX" (PDST) which made the watch read two hours behind my local time (CDST). Changing the city code to "CHI" (CDST) instantly reset the display to the correct local time. And remember, for all but the simplest Casio watch, your instruction manual is your friend. If you don't have the manual, you can view it here: http://world.casio.com/wat/download/en/manual/ enter the module number embossed on the back of your watch. Hope this helps.


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

All sorted now guys,thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

